# how to change my dash clock



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

hello all,

how do i change the time on my dash clock, the one under the rev counter?

thanks
tom


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

the little silver knobs that sticks out under the gauges on the leftpull it once and turn to the left or right and the hour wil blink then keep moving foward or backward to get the time then pull again for mins and so on


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

How to Reset the Date & Time in an Audi TT

The clock of the Audi TT is located inside the RPM dial, at the bottom. The knob that sets the clock is the silver or black stalk closest to the clock. Setting the clock in the Audi TT can be tricky without the owner's manual, and the online quick manual doesn't mention the clock at all. The two stalks between the speedometer and RPM dial are unlabeled, and they don't operate intuitively.

Difficulty: Moderately Easy
Instructions

Things You'll Need
Audi TT

1
Pull outward on the silver (or black) "Stalk" that is to the immediate right of the clock. There are two such stalks. Between the two of them, you want to pull the "Left stalk" --- which will be just to the right of the clock. Pull the "Stalk" outward toward yourself. The hours will then blink, if you pulled it out far enough.

2
Pull the "Stalk" out repeatedly to cycle to the field you want to change; this includes hours, minutes, month, day, and year.

3
Change the field that is blinking by rotating the "Stalk" clockwise. Set the correct time and date.

Airbagwww.dashwarninglights.co.uk
Airbag light fault finding service Airbag light reset service / repair
Auto Repairswww.rpsrally.com
Expert Work For a Great Price. Highest Quality Car Repairs.
Car Garagessjmmotorrepairsoxford.co.uk
Car Repair: Garage Mechanics. Fair Prices & Great Service!
Ask an Audi Mechanic NowAudi.JustAnswer.com
An Audi Mechanic Will Answer Now! Audi Questions Answered Today: 87.
Ads by Google
Tips & Warnings

If you pull out the "Stalk", and nothing happens, pull it out further. If you're having trouble, you might be pulling it too gently.

Audi TT models differ. You may have to hold the "Stalk" out for up to 1/2 a minute before the hour field starts flashing.

If turning the "Stalk" left and right does nothing, try turning it further, until it clicks.

Read more: How to Reset the Date & Time in an Audi TT | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_5844135_reset-d ... z1YyYNpLUY


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

How to Reset the Date & Time in an Audi TT

The clock of the Audi TT is located inside the RPM dial, at the bottom. The knob that sets the clock is the silver or black stalk closest to the clock. Setting the clock in the Audi TT can be tricky without the owner's manual, and the online quick manual doesn't mention the clock at all. The two stalks between the speedometer and RPM dial are unlabeled, and they don't operate intuitively.

Difficulty: Moderately Easy
Instructions

Things You'll Need
Audi TT

1
Pull outward on the silver (or black) "Stalk" that is to the immediate right of the clock. There are two such stalks. Between the two of them, you want to pull the "Left stalk" --- which will be just to the right of the clock. Pull the "Stalk" outward toward yourself. The hours will then blink, if you pulled it out far enough.

2
Pull the "Stalk" out repeatedly to cycle to the field you want to change; this includes hours, minutes, month, day, and year.

3
Change the field that is blinking by rotating the "Stalk" clockwise. Set the correct time and date.

Airbagwww.dashwarninglights.co.uk
Airbag light fault finding service Airbag light reset service / repair
Auto Repairswww.rpsrally.com
Expert Work For a Great Price. Highest Quality Car Repairs.
Car Garagessjmmotorrepairsoxford.co.uk
Car Repair: Garage Mechanics. Fair Prices & Great Service!
Ask an Audi Mechanic NowAudi.JustAnswer.com
An Audi Mechanic Will Answer Now! Audi Questions Answered Today: 87.
Ads by Google
Tips & Warnings

If you pull out the "Stalk", and nothing happens, pull it out further. If you're having trouble, you might be pulling it too gently.

Audi TT models differ. You may have to hold the "Stalk" out for up to 1/2 a minute before the hour field starts flashing.

If turning the "Stalk" left and right does nothing, try turning it further, until it clicks.

Read more: How to Reset the Date & Time in an Audi TT | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_5844135_reset-d ... z1YyYNpLUY


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Personally, I'd pay good money for someone to adjust the time and date in my TT. The most frustrating thing about owning my TT so far [smiley=bomb.gif] I can make it flash but cannot change anything even after threatening it with side cutters!!!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

From a similar thread



T3RBO said:


> You just pull and hold the knob until the clock flashes, then twist it left/right to adjust





T3RBO said:


> Some models are slightly different... pull and hold the knob for 30 secs then if you let go it should flash


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Amaranth said:


> Personally, I'd pay good money for someone to adjust the time and date in my TT. The most frustrating thing about owning my TT so far [smiley=bomb.gif] I can make it flash but cannot change anything even after threatening it with side cutters!!!!!


Ahhh that just needs a complete comprehensive clock reset.

With key out the car clutch all the way in, key in and ign on but not started keep clutch in for 7 minutes after which release clutch, ign off and key out WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T take the key out before taking your foot off the clutch or you have to start again :wink:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

jamman said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'd pay good money for someone to adjust the time and date in my TT. The most frustrating thing about owning my TT so far [smiley=bomb.gif] I can make it flash but cannot change anything even after threatening it with side cutters!!!!!
> ...


Ok I'm going outside with a glass of wine to sit in my car for 9mins.....


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in the car with foot on clutch as per instructions.... 4 mins gone 8) :?


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

*Whistling* 6 mins


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

[smiley=bomb.gif] nope  
Still not working. Ah well
Thanks for trying Jamman


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

cheers guys will try it tommorow  in the light 

tom


----------



## Cubby1989 (Mar 4, 2012)

just used this guide! cheers folks!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'd pay good money for someone to adjust the time and date in my TT. The most frustrating thing about owning my TT so far [smiley=bomb.gif] I can make it flash but cannot change anything even after threatening it with side cutters!!!!!
> ...


I thought that only worked on Sunday morning :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the same problem. I can make it flash but turning the little nob does nothing. I turn it as far as I can but it does nothing. I assume the adjuster is goosed. Even tried VCDS but I can't find an option. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Marco34 said:


> I have the same problem. I can make it flash but turning the little nob does nothing. I turn it as far as I can but it does nothing. I assume the adjuster is goosed. Even tried VCDS but I can't find an option. :?


I think you pull it towards you after it has started flashing.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same problem. I can make it flash but turning the little nob does nothing. I turn it as far as I can but it does nothing. I assume the adjuster is goosed. Even tried VCDS but I can't find an option. :?
> ...


Right, I'll try again. I didn't get a manual with the car and just assumed once it flashed it should adjust. I have + and - in my other car, so very easy. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click the link.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=238179&p=2126125&hilit=clock#p2126125

Hoggy.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I got home and went to try again, bearing in mind I've now had the car 3 years and had to remove the battery so time and date were awoll. I got it flashing as per usual and turned it much harder, hey presto it clicked. I can't believe how tough it is. My technical brain stopped me from putting so much twisting force on such a little button.

I can't believe it... the right time and date oh and year for once. :lol: Thanks to those who replied. The key bit is this If turning the "Stalk" left and right does nothing, try turning it further, until it clicks.

Dodo prize for me!! :roll:


----------

